# Dubai visa and job in abu dhabi



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Is it possible for a female to work in abu dhabi on Dubai residence visa (parents visa)?

I am about to get an excellent job offer in abu dhabi but i do not know that will i be able to settle in that place... 


thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

No but the AD employer should sponsor you for an AD visa.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you sure JJ ?
I thought that she could work, with an NOC from her father (or would that only apply to Dubai?)
If I am wrong I stand corrected xx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a sudanese friend whose sister is mid twenties and she is under her father's visa which is al ain, but then does have a job in abu dhabi. There is no way his father would allow his sister to not be under his visa.... I would assume this is quite normal for many nationalities.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks all 

Does your friends sister works in a free zone...

I use to think Al Ain is part of government of Abu Dhabi so they have same visa as 1 emirate.
That's new to me that they are separate. 
Department of Naturalization and Residency Abu Dhabi controls Al Ain as well... so it is internal... 

My case will be inter- emirates... So i feel that they should not allow me unless it is free zone....
plzzz correct me if that's not the case.... 

i will be getting an offer from private British school as senior school teacher.
I have an interview schedule for this Sunday...
Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Perhaps I am being a little simple but why don't you ask the school? I am sure this will not be the first time someone has asked them.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

And in all honesty if you going to be a teacher then just have the school sponsor you and have your own visa! If you are old enough to be a teacher then you are obviously old enough to support yourself  Then if you decide not to teach you can always fall back onto your dad's visa!


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Are you sure JJ ?
> I thought that she could work, with an NOC from her father (or would that only apply to Dubai?)
> If I am wrong I stand corrected xx


Ofcourse she could work with NOC from her dad.

Sent from hell


----------

